# Steel city whelping/kitten boxes



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all,

Just found this brilliant company while looking for a kittening box.Thought I would put the link on here because I have not seen prices like these on any other site.

Steel City Whelping Boxs

They can be custom made and can be shipped anywhere,shipping costs are very reasonable.

Happy browsing!

Izzie


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow! They look fantastic! Thanks for the link!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Got one similar although think these are cheaper they wash and disinfect really well, have even power washed mine

mine is from Snowsilk Whelping Boxes - unique range of Whelping / Kittening boxes and housing units made from uPVC

another one I have found Warwick Whelping Boxes


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Tashi,

Those Warwick ones look good too, Steel city also do runs to attach to the kitten boxes,I was quoted £75 on top of the kitten box price which is really reasonable considering he is going to ship the whole thing out to Switzerland for me. 

Izzie


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm seriously going to look into having one made. It's just what I'm looking for!


----------

